# The new (but old) Diana bag



## snibor

Just posted on Instagram with photo and description.  Isn’t on the US website yet.  I like this.  Thoughts?  Anyone have an older version?  I have an old simple black bamboo handle but not “Diana”.


----------



## doni

It is very nice... but... can anyone ID Sienna’s shirt??


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Just posted on Instagram with photo and description.  Isn’t on the US website yet.  I like this.  Thoughts?  Anyone have an older version?  I have an old simple black bamboo handle but not “Diana”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108885
> View attachment 5108886



I think you may have a Peggy(?) I have a TF for Gucci Bamboo woven-patent-leather basket with suede insert, I think it has a similar code to a Peggy.

Most 1990s Diana's were a larger size, and '00s ones without the GG on the tab, but they are pretty much the same model of bag. From looking at the preloved versions, I'd say they hold-up really well through time, that's one sturdy baby.

If anyone wants a previous version Diana, you'd better hurry before the pre-loved prices rise  .


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this bag! I don't know that I carry enough to justify it...but...


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I think you may have a Peggy(?) I have a TF for Gucci Bamboo woven-patent-leather basket with suede insert, I think it has a similar code to a Peggy.
> 
> Most 1990s Diana's were a larger size, and '00s ones without the GG on the tab, but they are pretty much the same model of bag. From looking at the preloved versions, I'd say they hold-up really well through time, that's one sturdy baby.
> 
> If anyone wants a previous version Diana, you'd better hurry before the pre-loved prices rise  .


Funny because as soon as I saw this on Instagram I went to Fashionphile and a “Diana” is listed. $250!  While I love it, not in as good condition as I’d want.  You are right the prices of the older bags will go up when the “new” Diana is released.   That’s what seemed to happen with the Jackie’s.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Funny because as soon as I saw this on Instagram I went to Fashionphile and a “Diana” is listed. $250!  While I love it, not in as good condition as I’d want.  You are right the prices of the older bags will go up when the “new” Diana is released.   That’s what seemed to happen with the Jackie’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109091



Not sure what they stored that baby next to  

Absolutely...and like the vintage sig-print GAC bags when Ophedia came out.  But that's what they want. They know the resale market effects standing in the ranks.


----------



## rosewang924

I have this one, single handle bamboo, I don't even remember the name of the bag, I think I bought maybe around 2005-2006, I was actually thinking about selling it because I haven't used it in like 10 years.  Glad I decided to keep because I do like the bamboo handle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

What were those little straps on the bamboo handles for? I've seen it on the old Diana bags and they are on this new one too!

Are they there for a reason?

Nevermind! It said why in the picture! Looks cool, I kinda want this bag!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> What were those little straps on the bamboo handles for? I've seen it on the old Diana bags and they are on this new one too!
> 
> Are they there for a reason?


They are there to keep the curved bamboo handles from straightening back out. They are like "retainers" for the handles (I'm sure that's _not_ what they are called, but they work like retainers to keep the teeth straight), and they were made of plastic. They were not meant to be kept on the bag during use. 

The new Diana bag transforms these "retainers" into leather accessories that can be used to decorate the bag while preventing the curved handles from widening over time.


----------



## averagejoe

To add to my response @Yoshi1296 , here are images of what happens over time to the handles without the straps:









They start to straighten back out a bit and pull the hardware below outwards.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> They are there to keep the curved bamboo handles from straightening back out. They are like "retainers" for the handles (I'm sure that's _not_ what they are called, but they work like retainers to keep the teeth straight), and they were made of plastic. They were not meant to be kept on the bag during use.
> 
> The new Diana bag transforms these "retainers" into leather accessories that can be used to decorate the bag while preventing the curved handles from widening over time.





averagejoe said:


> To add to my response @Yoshi1296 , here are images of what happens over time to the handles without the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They start to straighten back out a bit and pull the hardware below outwards.



Wow interesting! Thank you !!

Good thing they give the straps! I had no idea the bamboo would straighten out


----------



## snibor

averagejoe said:


> To add to my response @Yoshi1296 , here are images of what happens over time to the handles without the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They start to straighten back out a bit and pull the hardware below outwards.


I never knew this.  I have an old Gucci bamboo handle bag and will take  a look to see how the handles are doing.


----------



## snibor

Yoshi1296 said:


> What were those little straps on the bamboo handles for? I've seen it on the old Diana bags and they are on this new one too!
> 
> Are they there for a reason?
> 
> Nevermind! It said why in the picture! Looks cool, I kinda want this bag!


I like this bag too!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

papertiger said:


> Not sure what they stored that baby next to
> 
> Absolutely...and like the vintage sig-print GAC bags when Ophedia came out.  But that's what they want. They know the resale market effects standing in the ranks.




I found a confirm email from 6/15/16 (almost exactly 5 years ago LOL) for a Gucci Bamboo bag I purchased from Neiman's.  I was so sad when it arrived with the bamboo handle unwrapped and flopped down, pressing indentations into the leather.   Being new but already damaged was truly disappointing.  So I'm sure this happened a lot with these handles..hopefully retainer straps will prevent this.

My email had a link to the webpage which still exists, so pic below.  Oh, and it was originally $999, on sale for $749.25.  How I would love to buy a new leather Gucci bag for under $1K now!


----------



## melwhy

I recently picked up the vintage version!


----------



## Njeph

Does anyone know when the new Diana comes out? I’m new to Gucci and like the style!


----------



## snibor

They are pushing this bag.  Here’s a mini version. Credit Instagram.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Here is a pic of my new one...I seriously find the green goes with almost anything. It is a great bag.


----------



## snibor

HermesFanKelly said:


> Here is a pic of my new one...I seriously find the green goes with almost anything. It is a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117480


Are you in the US?  Was wondering if in stores yet.  I love your green!  Congrats!!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

snibor said:


> Are you in the US?  Was wondering if in stores yet.  I love your green!  Congrats!!


Yes and thank you! I haven't seen it in stores however it should be available soon


----------



## papertiger

Njeph said:


> Does anyone know when the new Diana comes out? I’m new to Gucci and like the style!



Depends where you are. 

Japan already has them available. Europe too in some places. 

UK will be last no doubt (Brexit legacy  )


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

HermesFanKelly said:


> Here is a pic of my new one...I seriously find the green goes with almost anything. It is a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117480



I love your new bag AND all those Gucci florals and flora!  You must a VIP to get the bag early!


----------



## Njeph

papertiger said:


> Depends where you are.
> 
> Japan already has them available. Europe too in some places.
> 
> UK will be last no doubt (Brexit legacy  )


Thanks. I’m in the US.


----------



## snibor

More Gucci Instagram photos.


----------



## melwhy

Wow. These pics are making me very happy that I have an older one. I just thought it was a gorgeous handbag and the fact that it’s been reissued is a bonus!

I am getting another preloved Diana in black (seeing as the price is bound to go up and I’ve been on the fence).  I’ll post some pics once I receive it and get it cleaned up.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

snibor said:


> Are you in the US?  Was wondering if in stores yet.  I love your green!  Congrats!!



I received a text from my Gucci SA that the bags were in store to view but you have to pre-order. I didn't pursue because I don't need another Gucci right now.


----------



## snibor

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I received a text from my Gucci SA that the bags were in store to view but you have to pre-order. I didn't pursue because I don't need another Gucci right now.


I’m really liking the mini version.  I don’t need another Gucci right now either.  .


----------



## snibor

This one is pretty spectacular!


----------



## snibor

Purseblog article.  https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/the-gucci-diana-is-coming-back-and-we-cant-wait/


----------



## snibor

melwhy said:


> Wow. These pics are making me very happy that I have an older one. I just thought it was a gorgeous handbag and the fact that it’s been reissued is a bonus!
> 
> I am getting another preloved Diana in black (seeing as the price is bound to go up and I’ve been on the fence).  I’ll post some pics once I receive it and get it cleaned up.


You know I think I prefer the older ones without the “GG” branding.  Beautiful bags.  Would love to see yours when you get it.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> You know I think I prefer the older ones without the “GG” branding.  Beautiful bags.  Would love to see your when you get it.



I like the original Diana (no logo, no GG + it had suede lining) but I actually prefer GG as hardware on the tag than the 'Gucci' in foiled letters. It's less ladylike (and I'm not very ladylike LOL).


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I like the original Diana (no logo, no GG + it had suede lining) but I actually prefer GG as hardware on the tag than the 'Gucci' in foiled letters. It's less ladylike (and I'm not very ladylike LOL).


Totally agree about the hardware versus foiled!


----------



## papertiger

Going to a Gucci event this weekend. It'll be interesting to see if they have these as part of the AW-preview


----------



## melwhy

snibor said:


> You know I think I prefer the older ones without the “GG” branding.  Beautiful bags.  Would love to see yours when you get it.


That was a huge part of the appeal. I really like carrying a “stealth” bag that has little to no obvious branding but you can tell it’s a designer purse. The vintage Diana ticked those boxes for me.

Looking forward to receiving the new one and sharing!


----------



## rosewang924

This also reminds me of the bamboo shopper tote.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Going to a Gucci event this weekend. It'll be interesting to see if they have these as part of the AW-preview



So they went on preview and available to buy from last Thursday (at least in the UK)

The official launch is 7 July.

I guess nothing we didn't know already.

Available in 3 sizes, large, med and mini.

So far I've seen:

Leather
Dark green
Sugar pink (light pink) - only saw in mini
Cien (light blue)
Cognac brown
Off-white
Black

Ostrich
Off-white or
ochre (between a muted orange and yellow)

Snakeskin 
Dark green
Natural
Black

Lizard
Black

Wallets to match with small GG Running hardware and small bamboo bar. Compact and long.
Also wallets on chain version

My advice to all is to tie the handles up when storing so the bamboo doesn't drop-down and mark the leather.

The nice thing is the bag works just as nicely from the the side without the GG logo if you want pure stealth.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> So they went on preview and available to buy from last Thursday (at least in the UK)
> 
> The official launch is 7 July.
> 
> I guess nothing we didn't know already.
> 
> Available in 3 sizes, large, med and mini.
> 
> So far I've seen:
> 
> Leather
> Dark green
> Sugar pink (light pink) - only saw in mini
> Cien (light blue)
> Cognac brown
> Off-white
> Black
> 
> Ostrich
> Off-white or
> ochre (between a muted orange and yellow)
> 
> Snakeskin
> Dark green
> Natural
> Black
> 
> Lizard
> Black
> 
> Wallets to match with small GG Running hardware and small bamboo bar. Compact and long.
> Also wallets on chain version
> 
> My advice to all is to tie the handles up when storing so the bamboo doesn't drop-down and mark the leather.
> 
> The nice thing is the bag works just as nicely from the the side without the GG logo if you want pure stealth.


Thank you for posting this info!  I was eyeing the white and was trying to determine from photos if it was off white/creme or a pure white so your info helped.  Oh and exotics!!!  Sigh.   ❤️


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

The launch coincides with Princess Diana's birthday month - interesting!

And current Gucci ads on the Purseblog tease us since they are not yet available.


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> The launch coincides with Princess Diana's birthday month - interesting!
> 
> And current Gucci ads on the Purseblog tease us since they are not yet available.
> 
> View attachment 5122568
> 
> View attachment 5122569



I think they're pushing the marketing (prob. timelined as planned)  before all the bags are ready (due to Covid issues in Italy). All the pics are up on Gucci. 

I must say the leather looks _really_ nice. Satin-y and close grained. 

Still not a fan of the microfibre though - and considering that price point   Waiting to see the python in dark green for final thoughts.


----------



## snibor

Anyone know prices?  I know we will see soon but just wondering.  Not that I need a new bag or anything.


----------



## LexAeterna

Can't wait to see it in white! It would look gorgeous as a work bag for the summer


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Now up on the U.S. site!

*Mini* size $2,650   Python  $4,000            7.9"W x 6.3"H x 3.9"D





*Small* $3,100  (plus black not pictured)   11"W x 9.5"H x 4.3"D  



*Small* Python $4,900        (sorry for the "scaling" issues lol)



*Medium *$3,980  (plus in black not pictured)  14"W x 11.8"H x 5.5"D



*Medium* python variations (again, sorry for scaling issues, they didn't come out the same size as the Mediums above)


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Card case wallet $550


----------



## snibor

favoritethingshawaii said:


> View attachment 5129031
> 
> 
> Card case wallet $550
> View attachment 5129032
> 
> View attachment 5129033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129034
> 
> View attachment 5129035


Looking at the card case wallet I think they incorrectly list measurement.  It’s listed as 7.4” wide which is same as chain wallet and the same as listed for Diana “continental wallet”.  Unless this card holder is much bigger than normal (usually 4.3” or 4.5”) but I doubt it.

the mini bag is so small. Was hoping it would be a tad bigger. The small and medium still comes with strap but I’m thinking strap not really meant for consistent use?  Even the model doesn’t show it with strap.

also interesting they provide the weight of the bags which is helpful when comparing sizes.

Edit.. you can also purchase just the leather “belts” and monogram (for mini/small). I guess if you wanted to change colors or maybe even place on older bamboo bag? (If it fits).


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

snibor said:


> Looking at the card case wallet I think they incorrectly list measurement.  It’s listed as 7.4” wide which is same as chain wallet and the same as listed for Diana “continental wallet”.  Unless this card holder is much bigger than normal (usually 4.3” or 4.5”) but I doubt it.
> 
> the mini bag is so small. Was hoping it would be a tad bigger. The small and medium still comes with strap but I’m thinking strap not really meant for consistent use?  Even the model doesn’t show it with strap.
> 
> also interesting they provide the weight of the bags which is helpful when comparing sizes.
> 
> Edit.. you can also purchase just the leather “belts” and monogram (for mini/small). I guess if you wanted to change colors or maybe even place on older bamboo bag? (If it fits).



Yes, I agree, the card case wallet dimensions do look incorrect.

Good to know about purchasing the leather "belts" by themselves!

I love the Small size but I don't need a new bag, either!

And some new pics on website showing the strap being used.

Guessing mini pink and medium black in first row.
Then mini black and small green?


----------



## snibor

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Yes, I agree, the card case wallet dimensions do look incorrect.
> 
> Good to know about purchasing the leather "belts" by themselves!
> 
> I love the Small size but I don't need a new bag, either!
> 
> And some new pics on website showing the strap being used.
> 
> Guessing small and medium?
> View attachment 5129388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129396


Gorgeous! The only color I thought I’d purchase was white (since I’ve got the other colors well covered already and I already have a black bamboo Gucci). But I think the mini is too small (shorter  than an lv pochette, although taller) and I’m on the fence about small.  Not sure I want to spend that much on a white bag.  I have a poor history with white.  Lol.  I’m still drooling and thinking.


----------



## snibor

Looks sharp on a man. Credit Instagram.


----------



## papertiger

No exotics up at the moment 

UK prices: 

Med 
Reg leather £2960 

Small 
Reg leather £2430


Mini 
Reg leather £2080

Continental wallet 
Reg leather £590 

Med wallet 
Reg leather £460

Card holder 
Reg leather £400


----------



## melwhy

snibor said:


> Looks sharp on a man. Credit Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129465


I love this. I wanted to wear my existing vintage Diana with a strap crossbody, but it’s simply too massive and doesn’t look right.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Wow!!


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> This one is pretty spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118891


This one is super cute


----------



## Jaxholt15

I love this bag in the mini size.  I love the neon strap detail, it just adds this fresh touch to a very sophisticated bag.  My next bag was meant to be a Lady Dior mini but now I am rethinking it.


----------



## snibor

Jaxholt15 said:


> I love this bag in the mini size.  I love the neon strap detail, it just adds this fresh touch to a very sophisticated bag.  My next bag was meant to be a Lady Dior mini but now I am rethinking it.


Both beautiful.  Going by measurements, it seems Gucci slightly larger. Do you have a color in mind?


----------



## snibor

@Megs wrote a piece on the bag.  Social media is begging me to get this bag.  Sigh. https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-diana-bag/


----------



## cap4life

This bag has my whole heart. The black Python and ivory ostrich. 


snibor said:


> @Megs wrote a piece on the bag.  Social media is begging me to get this bag.  Sigh. https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-diana-bag/


Same! And I’m usually not influenced by social


----------



## Jaxholt15

snibor said:


> Both beautiful.  Going by measurements, it seems Gucci slightly larger. Do you have a color in mind?


I usually go for dark colors, so much easier to take care of. The green is amazing but did not see it in the mini.  If green is not an option I will purchase the black with the neon green straps.


----------



## Megs

So I can tell you that the bag is one of those bags that I just immediately love. It's rather simplistic in theory, but very usable - and I really am someone who wants a usable bag. I love the new leather straps around the bamboo, while it's unnecessary, it just really adds a kinda welcomed touch. My review should help if you are interested in buying!! I didn't get to compare the sizes though... but the medium is really nice for daily use!


----------



## Megs

For those looking, here are some photos we took!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I'm so glad the neon bands can be removed - I definitely prefer the bag without them. I'd only put them on the handles when storing.


----------



## Christofle

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Wow!!
> 
> View attachment 5129847


Looks like the gorgeous croc is ready for some 80s gym fashion. Maybe trying to trim down its covid belly…


----------



## amyheimo

Has anyone seen pink in the small size?  It looks like it only comes in mini, but I saw the small size on Instagram and I am wondering if it's limited to certain markets.


----------



## doni

Love this re-edition. I would totally see myself going for this if it wasn’t for...
... that microfiber lining.
Why o why? And it is not as if these bags are cheap. Which is what the lining feels. Such a pity!


----------



## TraceySH

Here's the pink ostrich in small size (mid-size)...(on my SA not me)


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Which would you prefer?  Brown or black?


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Wow!!
> 
> View attachment 5129847



It's so beautiful, the colour, the scales, the simplicity of the shape with the skin. 

But 
1) I'm pretty sure that's alligator 
2) It already has a scratch on the front


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> I'm so glad the neon bands can be removed - I definitely prefer the bag without them. I'd only put them on the handles when storing.



Yes, they can easily be removed. 

When we were shown them, they only had one on one side and the other inside.


----------



## papertiger

Megs said:


> For those looking, here are some photos we took!



I can't see all the pics but the cognac was one of my faves. 

The blue reminded me of Hermes' Saint Cyr.  Good for cool _or _warm tone based wardrobes


----------



## snibor

Syrenitytoo said:


> Which would you prefer?  Brown or black?


I love the black.


----------



## alexiebe

I'm looking for my next purchase : a mini classic black handbag. I compare different bags, from the "cheapest" (YSL Sac de Jour, Prada Galleria) to the most expansive (LV Capucine, Lady Dior). The New Gucci Diana is just in the middle of the price, and since I've seen it, I can't stop to think about ! He definitely checks all of my needs : classic shape with a twist (bambou handles, neon straps)


----------



## Bumbles

I love the pink mini! It’s so cute, but the price is ridiculously expensive. Almost seems not worth it


----------



## TraceySH

So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…


----------



## snibor

TraceySH said:


> So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133232
> View attachment 5133234
> View attachment 5133238


Wow I love it!  It looks so good on you!


----------



## Jaxholt15

TraceySH said:


> So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133232
> View attachment 5133234
> View attachment 5133238


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Megs

TraceySH said:


> So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133232
> View attachment 5133234
> View attachment 5133238



Ohhh I love it on you!!!!!


----------



## snibor

Megs said:


> Ohhh I love it on you!!!!!


Just saw your Instagram stories on the Diana. ❤️   Beautiful bags.


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133232
> View attachment 5133234
> View attachment 5133238



Superb!


----------



## TraceySH

Megs said:


> Ohhh I love it on you!!!!!


Thanks @megs! It’s a perfect size - day or evening - which is why I posted the ago s pic. Now if it just came in a beautiful light aqua color


----------



## TraceySH

snibor said:


> Just saw your Instagram stories on the Diana. ❤   Beautiful bags.


I’m not a super big Gucci gal, but love seeing them make a quality, timeless bag right now.


----------



## lolakitten

I am really liking the look of this bag. I haven’t really been interested in anything Gucci in a while, I’m glad they brought this back.
The one thing I didn’t like about the original Diana was the foil Gucci stamp and voila it’s gone.
I can’t for the life of me understand why they are styling it with the tension traps left on, if I got this it would be for storage only.



TraceySH said:


> So here’s the small pink ostrich & then on me as a reference. I am 5’9”…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133232
> View attachment 5133234
> View attachment 5133238


Love this on you!!
I’m the same height as you and I had a feeling this was the size I’d prefer and your picture confirmed that


----------



## TraceySH

lolakitten said:


> I am really liking the look of this bag. I haven’t really been interested in anything Gucci in a while, I’m glad they brought this back.
> The one thing I didn’t like about the original Diana was the foil Gucci stamp and voila it’s gone.
> I can’t for the life of me understand why they are styling it with the tension traps left on, if I got this it would be for storage only.
> 
> 
> Love this on you!!
> I’m the same height as you and I had a feeling this was the size I’d prefer and your picture confirmed that


Ohhhhhhhhh gooooood!! which one are you thinking of getting? what color?


----------



## lolakitten

TraceySH said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh gooooood!! which one are you thinking of getting? what color?


I like the middle size, but I really like the blue that the mini comes in.
From what’s currently available online, I’m leaning towards the cream.
I don’t see any exotics on the Canadian site so I may need to go into a boutique soon to take a look at what’s available.
I wonder if there will be any more colours for fall?
I’m a bit out of touch with Gucci, I’ll have to reorient myself, it’s been years!


----------



## TraceySH

lolakitten said:


> I like the middle size, but I really like the blue that the mini comes in.
> From what’s currently available online, I’m leaning towards the cream.
> I don’t see any exotics on the Canadian site so I may need to go into a boutique soon to take a look at what’s available.
> I wonder if there will be any more colours for fall?
> I’m a bit out of touch with Gucci, I’ll have to reorient myself, it’s been years!


I am the same. Minus a few things here or there I walked away from the brand not too long after Michele took over. At first he was great, and then (IMHO) everything became tacky, cheap looking and rife with political innuendo. And quality took a nose dive. I know it was heaven for some, but I wasn’t that target audience. I think this rings of timeless Gucci, so fingers crossed there will be more.

I like the colors in the mini size most! I wish they came in the small. Maybe more for fall like you said?


----------



## Jaxholt15

lolakitten said:


> I am really liking the look of this bag. I haven’t really been interested in anything Gucci in a while, I’m glad they brought this back.
> The one thing I didn’t like about the original Diana was the foil Gucci stamp and voila it’s gone.
> I can’t for the life of me understand why they are styling it with the tension traps left on, if I got this it would be for storage only.
> 
> 
> Love this on you!!
> I’m the same height as you and I had a feeling this was the size I’d prefer and your picture confirmed that


I for one love the saturated colors and the originality of the tension straps.  I just think it is a way to modernize this amazing bag, if you want, they are removable!


----------



## lolakitten

TraceySH said:


> I am the same. Minus a few things here or there I walked away from the brand not too long after Michele took over. At first he was great, and then (IMHO) everything became tacky, cheap looking and rife with political innuendo. And quality took a nose dive. I know it was heaven for some, but I wasn’t that target audience. I think this rings of timeless Gucci, so fingers crossed there will be more.
> 
> I like the colors in the mini size most! I wish they came in the small. Maybe more for fall like you said?


I agree completely. I loved the aesthetic of the brand around 2006/2007ish, but like you I was no longer the target audience. I’m so glad to be seeing more classic styles again.


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> I like the middle size, but I really like the blue that the mini comes in.
> From what’s currently available online, I’m leaning towards the cream.
> I don’t see any exotics on the Canadian site so I may need to go into a boutique soon to take a look at what’s available.
> I wonder if there will be any more colours for fall?
> I’m a bit out of touch with Gucci, I’ll have to reorient myself, it’s been years!



The blue is available in the Medium for sure, perhaps the Small too.


----------



## Jaxholt15

My next bag was planned to be a mini Lady Dior but this bag is amazing, I keep thinking about it!  I feel like the Lady Dior is an iconic bag..  What do you think of the two in comparison?  What do you think of the longevity of the Diana?  I know the bamboo handles are iconically Gucci.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jaxholt15 said:


> My next bag was planned to be a mini Lady Dior but this bag is amazing, I keep thinking about it!  I feel like the Lady Dior is an iconic bag..  What do you think of the two in comparison?  What do you think of the longevity of the Diana?  I know the bamboo handles are iconically Gucci.



Both are great bags, but I think the Lady Dior is more classic and iconic. Plus I think lady Diors are just much prettier.


----------



## snibor

Jaxholt15 said:


> My next bag was planned to be a mini Lady Dior but this bag is amazing, I keep thinking about it!  I feel like the Lady Dior is an iconic bag..  What do you think of the two in comparison?  What do you think of the longevity of the Diana?  I know the bamboo handles are iconically Gucci.


Both beautiful.  I feel Diana is a little different. You can’t go wrong with either.   Maybe take a look at measurements to see if one holds more.


----------



## papertiger

Jaxholt15 said:


> My next bag was planned to be a mini Lady Dior but this bag is amazing, I keep thinking about it!  I feel like the Lady Dior is an iconic bag..  What do you think of the two in comparison?  What do you think of the longevity of the Diana?  I know the bamboo handles are iconically Gucci.



It depends on the model of the LD, some are quite hard to get and in and out of and that used to drive my mother completely nuts. The Diana is so much better in that respect. 

I don't like the microfibre linings of these Dianas (normal leather). I've said it a M times (and I'm sure you're all bored of me saying so - sorry) but I don't like alacantara  in LVs or the 'suede-like' material in Guccis, it's not at all like suede where you can brush it out, the linings are a dirt magnet.


----------



## eponine26

I was able to get the Diana in the light blue shade in both Medium and Mini sizes! They’re both completely gorgeous.


----------



## snibor

eponine26 said:


> I was able to get the Diana in the light blue shade in both Medium and Mini sizes! They’re both completely gorgeous.


I love it!  Congrats!  I was hoping we would have some members posting their Dianas. Great color.


----------



## Jaxholt15

papertiger said:


> It depends on the model of the LD, some are quite hard to get and in and out of and that used to drive my mother completely nuts. The Diana is so much better in that respect.
> 
> I don't like the microfibre linings of these Dianas (normal leather). I've said it a M times (and I'm sure you're all bored of me saying so - sorry) but I don't like alacantara  in LVs or the 'suede-like' material in Guccis, it's not at all like suede where you can brush it out, the linings are a dirt magnet.


Hmm, I own a Gucci Marmont backpack and two LV‘s Palm Springs mini backpack, Neverfull and I do not really have issue with the linings.  I actually clean with a soft slightly damp cloth and a sheet off a lint roller, all my linings look new.  I have heard that in regard to the LD and the difficulty getting in and out.  I want a LD mini, is that the size that is the most difficult?


----------



## Jaxholt15

eponine26 said:


> I was able to get the Diana in the light blue shade in both Medium and Mini sizes! They’re both completely gorgeous.


The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Jaxholt15 said:


> Hmm, I own a Gucci Marmont backpack and two LV‘s Palm Springs mini backpack, Neverfull and I do not really have issue with the linings.  I actually clean with a soft slightly damp cloth and a sheet off a lint roller, all my linings look new.  I have heard that in regard to the LD and the difficulty getting in and out.  I want a LD mini, is that the size that is the most difficult?



Im glad you have no problems with the lining. 

The smaller the LD, the more difficult


----------



## Autumn2020

I love this bag. I was in the store when they first got it in but I bamboo handles had already left marks on the leather. I would love to see how this stands the test of time. I wanted this for a basic everyday bag because I honestly hate switching bags.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Autumn2020 said:


> I love this bag. I was in the store when they first got it in but I bamboo handles had already left marks on the leather. I would love to see how this stands the test of time. I wanted this for a basic everyday bag because I honestly hate switching bags.


Please expand on your comment about the bamboo handles leaving marks on the leather….


----------



## Autumn2020

Jaxholt15 said:


> Please expand on your comment about the bamboo handles leaving marks on the leather….


There was a small but deep indentation on this part of the bag. When I asked about it. I was told it was from the handle. I looked and said but it’s brand new you said you just got it in today. She was like I know but this normal and why you should use the bands. I was disappointed so I left without getting the bag.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Autumn2020 said:


> There was a small but deep indentation on this part of the bag. When I asked about it. I was told it was from the handle. I looked and said but it’s brand new you said you just got it in today. She was like I know but this normal and why you should use the bands. I was disappointed so I left without getting the bag.
> View attachment 5142532


Thanks for the formation.  If I am reading your reply correctly the colored bands prevent the indent for happening.  If I could find a bag without the issue and since I love the colored bands…. I would be very interested to know from anyone that has the bag if the indent is preventable.


----------



## melwhy

Jaxholt15 said:


> Thanks for the formation.  If I am reading your reply correctly the colored bands prevent the indent for happening.  If I could find a bag without the issue and since I love the colored bands…. I would be very interested to know from anyone that has the bag if the indent is preventable.


I’ve seen it suggested (thank you @papertiger ) to tie up the handles when not using the bag to help prevent the indents.

My piece is vintage, so the leather is different from the reissue. I just use a soft piece of sewing elastic to tie up the handles so they are not pressing into the sides of the bag. It does have  some slight indentations, but I’m hoping to keep it from progressing.


----------



## eponine26

snibor said:


> I love it!  Congrats!  I was hoping we would have some members posting their Dianas. Great color.


Thank you so much! I was able to get in touch with a Gucci sales associate in Atlanta whose store had the bag, and she was wonderfully kind and shipped it right out. This is my first Gucci bag and I'm new to the world of designer bags in general -- does anyone have any particular tips on caring for them? Sorry if it's a stupid question!


----------



## eponine26

Jaxholt15 said:


> The bag is gorgeous!



The photos truly don't do the color justice. I'll have to take it out in natural lighting so you all can see! The mini bag is ridiculously adorable.


----------



## excusemelah

Hi everyone! I've inherited the OG Diana (see pics) but need help with restoring it.  The outside is perfect apart from the slight indentation because of the handles.  The real problem is the sticky, peeling lining.  I gently brushed off some of them and it revealed a cream fabric-like interior? Any idea if this is fabric or just leather? I'm searching on line for tips on how to remedy this.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## melwhy

excusemelah said:


> Hi everyone! I've inherited the OG Diana (see pics) but need help with restoring it.  The outside is perfect apart from the slight indentation because of the handles.  The real problem is the sticky, peeling lining.  I gently brushed off some of them and it revealed a cream fabric-like interior? Any idea if this is fabric or just leather? I'm searching on line for tips on how to remedy this.  Any help is appreciated.



If you can clean the sticky lining off, you’ll be left with fabric underneath. I had to do this with my Diana and it was MESSY!

I would recommend covering the leather and suede parts of your bag, before you start removing the sticky part of the lining. I wrapped mine in a garbage bag and used masking tape to carefully secure.


----------



## excusemelah

melwhy said:


> If you can clean the sticky lining off, you’ll be left with fabric underneath. I had to do this with my Diana and it was MESSY!
> 
> I would recommend covering the leather and suede parts of your bag, before you start removing the sticky part of the lining. I wrapped mine in a garbage bag and used masking tape to carefully secure.


Thank you for the tip! I'll do this as my weekend mini project.


----------



## Ashykay

Hi all! 
I'm from Australia and got my mini Gucci Diana about a month ago. 
Love it so much. I find it holds a surprising amount of stuff for a teeny bag. 
I've received some comments on it whilst out and about which is nice. 
I'd love to buy one of the neon pink straps eventually too.


----------



## RBB2021

I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this question but here goes...I just brought the new Diana in both the 20 cm & 27 cm versions.  Is it worth buying inserts/organizers for them??  And if so where which brands would you suggest??  I've only seen one for the 35 cm on Esty.


----------



## Bumbles

Ashykay said:


> Hi all!
> I'm from Australia and got my mini Gucci Diana about a month ago.
> Love it so much. I find it holds a surprising amount of stuff for a teeny bag.
> I've received some comments on it whilst out and about which is nice.
> I'd love to buy one of the neon pink straps eventually too.


Gorgeous! Great choice of colour.


----------



## brenzgracie

Jaxholt15 said:


> Thanks for the formation.  If I am reading your reply correctly the colored bands prevent the indent for happening.  If I could find a bag without the issue and since I love the colored bands…. I would be very interested to know from anyone that has the bag if the indent is preventable.


I’ve used my bag a handful of times with the bands on.  Sadly, the indents are there.  I don’t see a way to prevent them from happening.


----------



## papertiger

RBB2021 said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this question but here goes...I just brought the new Diana in both the 20 cm & 27 cm versions.  Is it worth buying inserts/organizers for them??  And if so where which brands would you suggest??  I've only seen one for the 35 cm on Esty.



People who make these things seem to prioritise LV before any other brand. You could look for the equivalent in shape and size. 

I don't think the 20c, would need one beyond a pouch to keep the inside clean. The 27 possibly but even in my Hermes GP 36 I just use pouches.


----------



## aliciao91

Hey there are about 6 fakes of the Diana bag in ebay. 
I want a white on so had a look on there quickly and saw a mini for £600
Looks like the receipts have been faked from Sloane store under different accounts selling the same thing… 
Seems awfully suspicious that everyone wh bought the bag was under a mans name and on cashier 3, in Sloane store….
Price is way to good to be true surely. 
nearly got sucked in until i did a bit of digging ! I don’t know how to report the listings also intrigued to know if other people agree with me on the fact the listings look  suspicious!


----------



## aliciao91

Hey there are about 6 fakes of the Diana bag in ebay. 
I want a white on so had a look on there quickly and saw a mini for £600
Looks like the receipts have been faked from Sloane store under different accounts selling the same thing… 
Seems awfully suspicious that everyone wh bought the bag was under a mans name and on cashier 3, in Sloane store….
Price is way to good to be true surely. 
nearly got sucked in until i did a bit of digging ! I don’t know how to report the listings also intrigued to know if other people agree with me on the fact the listings look suspicious!


----------



## surfchick

I missed out on the bamboo tote years ago so was happy to pick this up on Saturday. It came pre-indented but what are you going to do? . My store only had black, brown and emerald in the medium size.  Cant wait to start using it this week!


----------



## persian11

surfchick said:


> I missed out on the bamboo tote years ago so was happy to pick this up on Saturday. It came pre-indented but what are you going to do? . My store only had black, brown and emerald in the medium size.  Cant wait to start using it this week!


Beautiful bag!  I just ordered the black in small!


----------



## persian11




----------



## persian11

persian11 said:


> View attachment 5189731


I received my new Diana. I love it but it does have the little dents from the bamboo.  It is a small and is smaller than I thought.  Which is great for me!


----------



## persian11




----------



## persian11

For reference this is the Diana next to  speedy b 25


----------



## melwhy

My second vintage Diana arrived yesterday!  Here’s some photos of her alone and alongside her bigger sister.


----------



## IntheOcean

melwhy said:


> My second vintage Diana arrived yesterday!  Here’s some photos of her alone and alongside her bigger sister.
> 
> View attachment 5204298
> View attachment 5204299
> View attachment 5204300
> View attachment 5204301


Gorgeous pair!


----------



## melwhy

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous pair!



Thank you!


----------



## golden's mom

For reference, the Kelly 28 is roughly the same size as the small Diana bag.


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone got the Diana mini? How are you finding it?


----------



## helloivy20

Bumbles said:


> Anyone got the Diana mini? How are you finding it?


Hi! I just got mine and I love it so much that I want to get another one but in a bigger size when I carry more. Would be dumb to do so? I'm debating between that or just going for a Dior Bobby instead.


----------



## snibor

Credit Gucci Instagram.  I love this!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Credit Gucci Instagram.  I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242130



I _love_ that one. I was born the year of the Dragon (which could explain a lot actually ha ha  ) and that's the coolest Diana I've seen


----------



## Hunnynau

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! I just got mine and I love it so much that I want to get another one but in a bigger size when I carry more. Would be dumb to do so? I'm debating between that or just going for a Dior Bobby instead.


I want the bigger size too!


----------



## coniglietta

snibor said:


> Credit Gucci Instagram.  I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242130





papertiger said:


> I _love_ that one. I was born the year of the Dragon (which could explain a lot actually ha ha  ) and that's the coolest Diana I've seen



I saw this and fell in love too! I'm born in the year of the dragon so it really got my attention.


----------



## gracekelly

excusemelah said:


> Hi everyone! I've inherited the OG Diana (see pics) but need help with restoring it.  The outside is perfect apart from the slight indentation because of the handles.  The real problem is the sticky, peeling lining.  I gently brushed off some of them and it revealed a cream fabric-like interior? Any idea if this is fabric or just leather? I'm searching on line for tips on how to remedy this.  Any help is appreciated.


I have a vintage one in black and I had the sticky flaking lining issue and there is nothing you can do.  I looked up remedies and none of them work.  I  took it to my shoemaker and he relined the bag in leather.   He did a great job and it looks perfect.  My research revealed that this was a very common problem with Gucci bags of this era and I think the company should be ashamed for using a cheap lining that degraded into a sticky mess.

I wrap the bamboo handles in tissue paper when it is stored in the keeper bag.  I have several Gucci bamboo handle bags and I have never had any issues with handles changing shape.  The thing you need to watch out for is something heavy resting on the handle and cracking it.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Green Goddess


----------



## livinginnw

I just ordered the medium black Diana, what are your thoughts on me getting pink replacement handle straps? How does pink look on the black? I was so torn on which colors outside of neon yellow go well with black.


----------



## papertiger

livinginnw said:


> I just ordered the medium black Diana, what are your thoughts on me getting pink replacement handle straps? How does pink look on the black? I was so torn on which colors outside of neon yellow go well with black.



I think the pink will look great


----------



## maggielvcat

I was thinking about purchasing the black small bag also with the pink handle straps. Has anyone purchased this in store and asked to substitute the neon yellow for pink?


----------



## leatherbabe

maggielvcat said:


> I was thinking about purchasing the black small bag also with the pink handle straps. Has anyone purchased this in store and asked to substitute the neon yellow for pink?


I watched a shopping vlog where the SA said the straps aren't interchangeable but can be purchased separately if you prefer an additional color option. Or maybe you could find someone to trade with?


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone have this bag in white? What is wear and tear like? Color transfer?


----------



## Cool Breeze

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! I just got mine and I love it so much that I want to get another one but in a bigger size when I carry more. Would be dumb to do so? I'm debating between that or just going for a Dior Bobby instead.


i just bought the small black version and I have a quick question - do your bamboo handles stay in the upright position when your bag is not in use?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Farkvam

melwhy said:


> I recently picked up the vintage version!
> 
> View attachment 5115794


I like it better without the GG, very pretty.


----------



## kogaa

Cool Breeze said:


> i just bought the small black version and I have a quick question - do your bamboo handles stay in the upright position when your bag is not in use?  Thanks for your help.


I just went to the store and did some quality tests with the different mini bags. It seems like it varies between each individual bag! I looked at 3 different colors. The bamboo handles on the pink bag seemed to flop down soo easily! They almost had to be forcefully rested in the right position to stay up. But the other 2 bags stayed up perfectly when placed down. Also no problem with the handles falling down while being worn crossbody. The SA said since it is handcrafted, it is something that varies with each bag. Seems like a flaw in QC. So I would definitely look at a couple of bags and test out the handles first. Hope this helps  

BTW, they just released a new color for the line: beige! It was BEAUTIFUL. I originally went in to see other colors but the beige sold be immediately.


----------



## brenzgracie

What color are the handle straps??


kogaa said:


> I just went to the store and did some quality tests with the different mini bags. It seems like it varies between each individual bag! I looked at 3 different colors. The bamboo handles on the pink bag seemed to flop down soo easily! They almost had to be forcefully rested in the right position to stay up. But the other 2 bags stayed up perfectly when placed down. Also no problem with the handles falling down while being worn crossbody. The SA said since it is handcrafted, it is something that varies with each bag. Seems like a flaw in QC. So I would definitely look at a couple of bags and test out the handles first. Hope this helps
> 
> BTW, they just released a new color for the line: beige! It was BEAUTIFUL. I originally went in to see other colors but the beige sold be immediately.
> 
> View attachment 5314694
> View attachment 5314695
> View attachment 5314692


----------



## kogaa

brenzgracie said:


> What color are the handle straps??



They are a dark hunter/forest green!


----------



## kogaa

RBB2021 said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this question but here goes...I just brought the new Diana in both the 20 cm & 27 cm versions.  Is it worth buying inserts/organizers for them??  And if so where which brands would you suggest??  I've only seen one for the 35 cm on Esty.





			(GG-Diana-Mini-U-DS) Bag Organizer for GG Diana Mini Tote – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer


----------



## Cool Breeze

kogaa said:


> I just went to the store and did some quality tests with the different mini bags. It seems like it varies between each individual bag! I looked at 3 different colors. The bamboo handles on the pink bag seemed to flop down soo easily! They almost had to be forcefully rested in the right position to stay up. But the other 2 bags stayed up perfectly when placed down. Also no problem with the handles falling down while being worn crossbody. The SA said since it is handcrafted, it is something that varies with each bag. Seems like a flaw in QC. So I would definitely look at a couple of bags and test out the handles first. Hope this helps
> 
> BTW, they just released a new color for the line: beige! It was BEAUTIFUL. I originally went in to see other colors but the beige sold be immediately.
> 
> View attachment 5314694
> View attachment 5314695
> View attachment 5314692


Thank you so much for your informative reply and thank you for taking the time to test them out for me.
I love the beige color you picked out!!  I almost bought that color but then I realized it would compete with my Bulgari bag.  I ended up getting the black bag in small.  My handles seem to be behaving themselves.  I don’t like the neon yellow straps so I’m not wearing them on the handles.  The hunter green straps look great on your bag.  Will you use them?  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## kogaa

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much for your informative reply and thank you for taking the time to test them out for me.
> I love the beige color you picked out!!  I almost bought that color but then I realized it would compete with my Bulgari bag.  I ended up getting the black bag in small.  My handles seem to be behaving themselves.  I don’t like the neon yellow straps so I’m not wearing them on the handles.  The hunter green straps look great on your bag.  Will you use them?  Thanks again for all your help.


Of course! Thank you! You can never go wrong with the classic black. Glad you got a good bag with stable handles! The fact that the straps were hunter green vs. neon was one of my favorite parts of the bag--it matches the beige so well and its nice and understated. I will probably use them when I'm wearing a more casual outfit and take them off when I'm going for a more "dressy" look  The straps definitely change the look of the bag!


----------



## livinginnw

kogaa said:


> Of course! Thank you! You can never go wrong with the classic black. Glad you got a good bag with stable handles! The fact that the straps were hunter green vs. neon was one of my favorite parts of the bag--it matches the beige so well and its nice and understated. I will probably use them when I'm wearing a more casual outfit and take them off when I'm going for a more "dressy" look  The straps definitely change the look of the bag!


I absolutely love this new shade! I have the medium black and my handles are floppy but I love the bag just the same, I haven’t had any issues with denting and I tie the handles up when not in use. I ordered pink straps for mine and had my name customized onto them. I’ve been generally very happy with this bag. I do want to purchase a small though as my medium can sometimes feel too large on casual days.


----------



## Cool Breeze

livinginnw said:


> I absolutely love this new shade! I have the medium black and my handles are floppy but I love the bag just the same, I haven’t had any issues with denting and I tie the handles up when not in use. I ordered pink straps for mine and had my name customized onto them. I’ve been generally very happy with this bag. I do want to purchase a small though as my medium can sometimes feel too large on casual days.


I’m very happy with my black bag in small.  It is so lightweight.  I think the pink straps will look great with your bag.  You’ll look chic but cool.  Enjoy.


----------



## _Moravia_

snibor said:


> Credit Gucci Instagram.  I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242130



Wow, late to the party, but I really love this! Was this a limited edition version and does anyone know the name of this particular Diana? I'm partial to vintage Gucci Diana but this is one is incredible.


----------



## Cool Breeze

_Moravia_ said:


> Wow, late to the party, but I really love this! Was this a limited edition version and does anyone know the name of this particular Diana? I'm partial to vintage Gucci Diana but this is one is incredible.


I’m no expert but I think it was for the Chinese Year of the Tiger (?).


----------



## _Moravia_

Cool Breeze said:


> I’m no expert but I think it was for the Chinese Year of the Tiger (?).



Thank you for your input @Cool Breeze. Perhaps I'll call my local boutique and see if they can identify the name for me. I can't seem to find it on any of the Canada/U.S. Gucci websites though I know it's from awhile ago and may have just been a runway piece and so not widely available.


----------



## helloivy20

Cool Breeze said:


> i just bought the small black version and I have a quick question - do your bamboo handles stay in the upright position when your bag is not in use?  Thanks for your help.


Hi! No they don’t. I think this bag is prone to do that. It’s a bit annoying.


----------



## Cool Breeze

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! No they don’t. I think this bag is prone to do that. It’s a bit annoying.


Thank you for your reply.  It’s still a gorgeous bag.  Warmest regards


----------



## 1LV

Just accepted delivery of the small Diana. Gorgeous bag, but I’m not as happy as I thought I’d be.  I think it may be one of the many bags I love on other people.


----------



## papertiger

1LV said:


> Just accepted delivery of the small Diana. Gorgeous bag, but I’m not as happy as I thought I’d be.  I think it may be one of the many bags I love on other people.
> 
> View attachment 5337196
> View attachment 5337197



Looks amazing though, so smart, sleep on it.


----------



## papertiger

Cool Breeze said:


> I’m no expert but I think it was for the Chinese Year of the Tiger (?).


----------



## papertiger

helloivy20 said:


> Hi! No they don’t. I think this bag is prone to do that. It’s a bit annoying.



They are supposed to do that. 

To store keeping the handles upright so they don't mark the sides of the bag, tie together at the top with Gucci ribbon.


----------



## 1LV

papertiger said:


> Looks amazing though, so smart, sleep on it.


Going to take your advice and sleep on it. Thanks.


----------



## Cool Breeze

1LV said:


> Just accepted delivery of the small Diana. Gorgeous bag, but I’m not as happy as I thought I’d be.  I think it may be one of the many bags I love on other people.
> 
> View attachment 5337196
> View attachment 5337197


It’s a beautiful bag.  I have it in Black, size small and I love it.  The weight is nice and light and I can get in and out of it very easily.  I don’t look as chic wearing it as most models or celebrities but I don’t care.  It makes me happy and it suits my needs.  @paper Tiger made an excellent suggestion, sleep on it and if it still appeals to you when you wake up, keep it.  Best wishes.


----------



## 1LV

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a beautiful bag.  I have it in Black, size small and I love it.  The weight is nice and light and I can get in and out of it very easily.  I don’t look as chic wearing it as most models or celebrities but I don’t care.  It makes me happy and it suits my needs.  @paper Tiger made an excellent suggestion, sleep on it and if it still appeals to you when you wake up, keep it.  Best wishes.


Thank you so much. I really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## leatherbabe

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you for your input @Cool Breeze. Perhaps I'll call my local boutique and see if they can identify the name for me. I can't seem to find it on any of the Canada/U.S. Gucci websites though I know it's from awhile ago and may have just been a runway piece and so not widely available.


It's from the Love Parade collection which is just about to be released. There is a limited preview online but the full collection hasn't been shared. I'm sure an SA could help figure out if this bag was put into production.


----------



## _Moravia_

leatherbabe said:


> It's from the Love Parade collection which is just about to be released. There is a limited preview online but the full collection hasn't been shared. I'm sure an SA could help figure out if this bag was put into production.



Great. Thanks very much for the detailed information. I will have to check with my SA about this.


----------



## snibor

Beauty from Instagram.


----------



## snibor

New color. (Gorgeous!). Photo credit to Gucci email I received.


----------



## leatherbabe

snibor said:


> New color. (Gorgeous!). Photo credit to Gucci email I received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365709


I saw this bag in person and the color is so rich and intense. The leather band is a very warm and saturated yellow. I like the new straps that come with this colorway and I hope they release fabric straps for all of the Diana bags in the future. It really gives the option to make this bag more casual or to dress it up with the original leather strap or top handle.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Browsing around the site tonight and spotted this version with "Cotton T-shirt".

I could not find any info about the bag...but hope it will appear on the website soon!


----------



## clzclzclz

I'm new so can't make new posts. Hopefully someone can answer this.

This year, they tweaked the design so that the handle shapers on the brown Diana are black (yay!) — but they've also replaced the all-leather strap on the small and medium with a cloth strap featuring the red and green stripes (boo!). The mini still has the all-leather strap.

Wondering if anyone knows if one could buy and/or order the all-leather strap from the store on purchase? Googling didn't show me anything but aftermarket stuff. I am torn between the small and medium, but I am really not a fan of the new strap. 

I mean, I figured if I am spending ~$4k USD on a bag, I could theoretically get the store to help procure the strap I want...right?

Conversely, is it possible to still buy the old model from last season? I would be OK with the black/neon yellow combo with the all-leather strap.

(There are two used last season smalls in brown available in JP — but they have some visible wear/dents on the leather from the bamboo handles not being stored properly. I missed out on the one small black I could find online in Japan...and it was brand new ~$2100 USD due to great exchange rate ugh. I need to go look at stores in person, but this bag isn't really popular in brown/black here because flashier bags or white/tan/pink bags are more popular here.)


----------



## papertiger

clzclzclz said:


> I'm new so can't make new posts. Hopefully someone can answer this.
> 
> This year, they tweaked the design so that the handle shapers on the brown Diana are black (yay!) — but they've also replaced the all-leather strap on the small and medium with a cloth strap featuring the red and green stripes (boo!). The mini still has the all-leather strap.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows if one could buy and/or order the all-leather strap from the store on purchase? Googling didn't show me anything but aftermarket stuff. I am torn between the small and medium, but I am really not a fan of the new strap.
> 
> I mean, I figured if I am spending ~$4k USD on a bag, I could theoretically get the store to help procure the strap I want...right?
> 
> Conversely, is it possible to still buy the old model from last season? I would be OK with the black/neon yellow combo with the all-leather strap.
> 
> (There are two used last season smalls in brown available in JP — but they have some visible wear/dents on the leather from the bamboo handles not being stored properly. I missed out on the one small black I could find online in Japan...and it was brand new ~$2100 USD due to great exchange rate ugh. I need to go look at stores in person, but this bag isn't really popular in brown/black here because flashier bags or white/tan/pink bags are more popular here.)



It has a leather strap too no?


----------



## leatherbabe

clzclzclz said:


> I'm new so can't make new posts. Hopefully someone can answer this.
> 
> This year, they tweaked the design so that the handle shapers on the brown Diana are black (yay!) — but they've also replaced the all-leather strap on the small and medium with a cloth strap featuring the red and green stripes (boo!). The mini still has the all-leather strap.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows if one could buy and/or order the all-leather strap from the store on purchase? Googling didn't show me anything but aftermarket stuff. I am torn between the small and medium, but I am really not a fan of the new strap.
> 
> I mean, I figured if I am spending ~$4k USD on a bag, I could theoretically get the store to help procure the strap I want...right?
> 
> Conversely, is it possible to still buy the old model from last season? I would be OK with the black/neon yellow combo with the all-leather strap.
> 
> (There are two used last season smalls in brown available in JP — but they have some visible wear/dents on the leather from the bamboo handles not being stored properly. I missed out on the one small black I could find online in Japan...and it was brand new ~$2100 USD due to great exchange rate ugh. I need to go look at stores in person, but this bag isn't really popular in brown/black here because flashier bags or white/tan/pink bags are more popular here.)


They still come with the leather strap. You get both.


----------



## papertiger

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Browsing around the site tonight and spotted this version with "Cotton T-shirt".
> 
> I could not find any info about the bag...but hope it will appear on the website soon!
> 
> View attachment 5384967
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384968



Could be coming in soon or never went into production. 

I really like it.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

@papertiger 

I like it too!  Found a better side view when pictured with "cotton jersey sweatshirt" Love Parade Los Angeles.


----------



## clzclzclz

When I went into the Shinjuku store a few weeks ago, they said the leather strap isn't included, so I have no idea. Maybe I'll just order online.


----------



## LenaZ

Does anyone know if the medium could fit a 13 inch laptop? Would love to use this as a work bag


----------



## clzclzclz

LenaZ said:


> Does anyone know if the medium could fit a 13 inch laptop? Would love to use this as a work bag



No. I think it's slightly too small — unless you want to put the laptop in vertically and not close the flap?? It IS a big bag, but not big enough for a laptop (especially a laptop with a case). However, I'd bring your laptop case to test it out or check the measurements online.


----------



## leatherbabe

snibor said:


> Credit Gucci Instagram.  I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242130


I know it's been a while but I wanted to make sure you saw that this bag is now popping up online - I see it on the UK, Italy, United Arab Emirates and International sites but not US (yet)

Looks like the price could be anywhere from $4500 to $6k USD if it's ever available here.


----------



## _Moravia_

leatherbabe said:


> I know it's been a while but I wanted to make sure you saw that this bag is now popping up online - I see it on the UK, Italy, United Arab Emirates and International sites but not US (yet)
> 
> Looks like the price could be anywhere from $4500 to $6k USD if it's ever available here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441455
> View attachment 5441456
> View attachment 5441459



Thank you for the update. I am interested in this bag so will be on the lookout for it now. Hopefully, it makes it to Canada's Gucci website.


----------



## CindyMcClain

Does anyone else have the new crystal Diana tote? I just got it yesterday and my SA said that it is extremely limited. It is stunning in person ❤️


----------



## leatherbabe

CindyMcClain said:


> Does anyone else have the new crystal Diana tote? I just got it yesterday and my SA said that it is extremely limited. It is stunning in person ❤️


That is gorgeous! Where are you located? I've only seen the mini Jackie and Horsebit bags in that colorway in the US.


----------



## papertiger

CindyMcClain said:


> Does anyone else have the new crystal Diana tote? I just got it yesterday and my SA said that it is extremely limited. It is stunning in person ❤



I saw it at a Gucci bespoke event they put on at the Ritz Hotel (London). It_ is_ absolutely stunning in-person, really special and I love the chain-strap too. I was also told it was rare. Congratulations!!!


----------



## CindyMcClain

leatherbabe said:


> That is gorgeous! Where are you located? I've only seen the mini Jackie and Horsebit bags in that colorway in the US.


I’m in the United States


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

These have recently appeared on the US site.  Yet still more on the site...I was getting slightly flummoxed at the variations...similar to how I feel when I am looking at different Oreo cookies in the grocery store LOL.  There are 80 styles with the name "Diana"! 

But still no leather floral or dragon version!


----------



## bunnypuff

I just bought the Diana today but when I got home and took the leather handle shapers off, the handle is completely out of shape, stretching the leather tabs that hold the handles. I read that in humid climates it can do that, but given that it's brand new, I didn't expect it to be like this fresh out of the store?

Anyone else has this problem with the new Diana? Thanks!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

We've been waiting for these!    

@papertiger

Diana Mini Tote floral $5,800








Diana Medium Tote Dragon $5,800

Dragon is on both sides and in a very cool touch...on the base, too!   It also notes "THIS STYLE IS STILL IN PRODUCTION.  Your estimated delivery date is 09/24/2022."








Also a new duffle


----------



## papertiger

bunnypuff said:


> I just bought the Diana today but when I got home and took the leather handle shapers off, the handle is completely out of shape, stretching the leather tabs that hold the handles. I read that in humid climates it can do that, but given that it's brand new, I didn't expect it to be like this fresh out of the store?
> 
> Anyone else has this problem with the new Diana? Thanks!



No, it shouldn't be like that. 

Did you take it back? What happened?


----------



## papertiger

My SA is sending pics of ostrich versions of the small and the mini (he's obviously optimistic). It makes sense to have an ostrich bag with bamboo handles because ostrich will stain darker with the oils from our hands over time.


----------



## leatherbabe

favoritethingshawaii said:


> We've been waiting for these!
> 
> @papertiger
> 
> Diana Mini Tote floral $5,800
> 
> View attachment 5588275
> 
> View attachment 5588276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Medium Tote Dragon $5,800
> 
> Dragon is on both sides and in a very cool touch...on the base, too!   It also notes "THIS STYLE IS STILL IN PRODUCTION.  Your estimated delivery date is 09/24/2022."
> 
> View attachment 5588274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588269
> View attachment 5588270
> 
> 
> Also a new duffle
> 
> View attachment 5588273


I saw the dragon bag in store and it's truly stunning.


----------



## leatherbabe

papertiger said:


> My SA is sending pics of ostrich versions of the small and the mini (he's obviously optimistic). It makes sense to have an ostrich bag with bamboo handles because ostrich will stain darker with the oils from our hands over time.


Interesting you mention that because I've wondered about ostrich bags with flap openings. I can't imagine they'd look nice for long if you have to touch it everytime you need to put something in or out.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

leatherbabe said:


> I saw the dragon bag in store and it's truly stunning.


Which location?


----------



## papertiger

leatherbabe said:


> Interesting you mention that because I've wondered about ostrich bags with flap openings. I can't imagine they'd look nice for long if you have to touch it everytime you need to put something in or out.



I saw an example of a bright pink wallet just recently, there's a dark spot (or more an park) over the the front where you have to open the wallet. Not pretty. Natural colour ostrich patinas better, light to dark, bright colours not so much. I have light to dark, huge white ostrich tote, natural colours, browns and tans and a black 'Kally' style (not H). An ostrich Diana wild actually be really nice and avoid those darkened handles. Unfortunately, all Gucci exotic prices have gone through the roof lately.


----------



## leatherbabe

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Which location?


Soho


----------



## livinginnw

papertiger said:


> No, it shouldn't be like that.
> 
> Did you take it back? What happened?


Speaking of handle changes, I noticed or maybe they’ve always been this way and I never noticed but bamboo fissures or tiny cracks in my handles in this humid weather. We’ve hit an average of 79% lately in my area. I was curious if it was weather related.


----------



## papertiger

livinginnw said:


> Speaking of handle changes, I noticed or maybe they’ve always been this way and I never noticed but bamboo fissures or tiny cracks in my handles in this humid weather. We’ve hit an average of 79% lately in my area. I was curious if it was weather related.



Tiny cracky and and crazing in bamboo is natural, it happens in the manufacture.

The difficulty is when the bamboo succeeds to straighten again after being made pulling away the leather tabs. With the Diana, a two-handle bag it is very important the handles are matched too, for comfort and the strength of the bag.


----------



## livinginnw

papertiger said:


> Tiny cracky and and crazing in bamboo is natural, it happens in the manufacture.
> 
> The difficulty is when the bamboo succeeds to straighten again after being made pulling away the leather tabs. With the Diana, a two-handle bag it is very important the handles are matched too, for comfort and the strength of the bag.


Thank you! This is great to know!


----------



## pinkpeppercorn

May I know if anyone has treated or plan to treat their Diana bag with leather care products? 

Mine is the small Diana bag, in smooth leather. 

I had thought about using Collonil Carbon Pro on it for waterproofing, but now unsure after reading Gucci care instructions - which seem to suggest that leather care products shouldn’t be used on the bag?


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow interesting! Thank you !!
> 
> Good thing they give the straps! I had no idea the bamboo would straighten out





snibor said:


> I never knew this.  I have an old Gucci bamboo handle bag and will take  a look to see how the handles are doing.



Don't worry too much. There are 1950s and "60s that are fine. I've seen new bags slightly misaligned too (they can only bend so far). The thickness has to fit the hardware fittings, and each handle is slightly different because it's natural.

The leather bands are decorative, NOT strong enough to withstand the force of bamboo if it wants to straighten. 

You'd still have to repair the bag and replace the handle(s) if the bamboo wants to revery to straight.The problem occurs when the bamboo is not fully dry. Once a bag is older and over 'teething problems' it should be OK. They still last longer than many leather handles.

The plastic braces will help but they're a pain to put on and I do so only when stored.


----------

